# film canister



## stinkysab (Feb 21, 2008)

What angle or way should i put the film canister for Man creeks, Imitator, and Intermedius.In a 10G tank. Any info would be a big help to me.


-Eric


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

> What angle or way should i put the film canister for Man creeks,


dont. ;-) I'd recommend broms. 



> Imitator,


tilted slightly to hold a small puddle of water in them. Try different techniques for your animals. Some like them high, others low in tank. Some pairs of mine dont like the water. Experiment, then stick with what works once you figure it out for each pairing.



> and Intermedius.


as above.

S


----------



## stinkysab (Feb 21, 2008)

i was thinking about putting the film canister in the background with the great stuff.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

On a similar subject, are film canisters necessary for imitators? I am planning on letting my (presumed) pair rear their own tads so I am not planning on pulling eggs, and I have a bunch of broms. Has anyone found that they will only lay eggs when canisters are present?


----------



## stinkysab (Feb 21, 2008)

i dont think film canister are needed because there are no film canister in the wild. I think the film canister is just for more breeding sites.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

> i dont think film canister are needed because there are no film canister in the wild. I think the film canister is just for more breeding sites.


There is also a much greater variety of plants in the wild. As much as I'd like think that my terrarium is 7 cubic feet of their natural habitat, I'm not _quite _that delusional. :wink:


----------



## stinkysab (Feb 21, 2008)

IF man creeks dont use film canister. How much broms should i fill up a 20G H? I want to give my Man creeks enought breeding sites. thanks.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

stinkysab said:


> IF man creeks dont use film canister. How much broms should i fill up a 20G H? I want to give my Man creeks enought breeding sites. thanks.


4-5


----------



## stinkysab (Feb 21, 2008)

For broms, would Neo. Fireball be the best choice for Man creeks? because they seem to be big. Which is good for tadpole rearing. If not then what brom seem to fit best for them. Let me know.


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

markbudde said:


> On a similar subject, are film canisters necessary for imitators? I am planning on letting my (presumed) pair rear their own tads so I am not planning on pulling eggs, and I have a bunch of broms. Has anyone found that they will only lay eggs when canisters are present?



My intermedius have 5 film canisters to choose from & 4 broms to choose from. They consistently lay in the leaf cups of the same brom every time. So to answer your question, no, I dont think film canisters are necessary.


----------



## stinkysab (Feb 21, 2008)

im talking about broms now not film canister. Sports Doc said to stick with broms not film cainister. I just want to know if Neo. fireball would be the better brom. If not then what is the better brom for man creeks?


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

I was just answering markbudde's question :wink: 

From what I've heard, fireball is an okay choice for tad rearing, but there are better broms out there. Try looking into Neo. "echo" or Neo. "Little Faith".


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

And thanks for the response. I came home last night to find my intermedius's first egg! (in the film canister, not brom)


----------



## stinkysab (Feb 21, 2008)

Conman3880 said:


> I was just answering markbudde's question :wink:
> 
> From what I've heard, fireball is an okay choice for tad rearing, but there are better broms out there. Try looking into Neo. "echo" or Neo. "Little Faith".



Do you know where i can get these? Spring valley tropicals does not have them.


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm not sure, I got my little faith from joshsfrogs when he was retailing them. I would talk to Antone either way, he'll set you up with some fantastic tad-rearing broms.


----------



## stinkysab (Feb 21, 2008)

What broms have you used in the past that works great for pumilio breeding sites and tadpole rearing? Any info would help.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

I just wanted to comment on the film canisters, I have several different tanks set up with filmcanisters; 
Basti tank = no Broms, just flim canisters (clear and black)set vertical, they tend to use the clear ones for most of the tads they have raised. 
Mancreek tank = 2 bigger Broms, flim canisters (c/b) placed horizontal and vertical, they have laid eggs/tads in black horizontal flim canisters, the tank also has vent fan to dry broms. 
Christo tank = 2 bigger Broms, flims(c/b) placed vert/hori, they have layed in both (c/b flims) placed horizontal also has vent fan. 
Chirique tank = 3 bigger Broms, (c/b)flims placed vert/hori, they lay on/in everything more in flim canisters though, also has vent fan.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

This is exactly what they told me.I am getting a proven pair of man creeks.I just PM'd Antone.Hes got 22 broms for sale so I am sure hes got a few good for tadpole rearing.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: film canister VERTICAL?*

has anyone had frogs lay or use vertical film canisters mainly imis since that what i have but, for other pdfs as well??

i see some people use them but has anyones frogs actually used them and if not whats the point in having them in there??


----------

